
Sean Parker Leaves Founders Fund - whbk
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/06/sean-parker-leaves-founders-fund/
======
tptacek
Love the totally irrelevant dig at the end of this article about the guy's
wedding plan. That's Techcrunch (and VentureBeat and PandoDaily and all these
other publications) neatly wrapped up for you right there.

~~~
gargarplex
It's not irrelevant. The kind of conspicuous consumption is the pot of gold at
the end of the tech rainbow. It's also shown how the negative PR Parker
received might be associated with Founders Fund.

~~~
tptacek
No. You're confused. You think the _story_ about Parker's wedding isn't
irrelevant. Fine. But that's not what _this story_ is about. Here, it's just
an irrelevant potshot.

~~~
alaskamiller
Love you, but it's relevant context to the article's subject matter.

You can argue whether the tone is necessary, though, and judge TechCrunch
based on that.

------
mattgreenrocks
What exactly does Sean Parker do, anyway? Everything I see about him seems to
imply that it's newsworthy because it's _Sean Parker_ rather than specific
things he does.

~~~
awwstn
For better or worse, if you create software that plays a key role in a
tectonic shift in a massive industry (Napster) and later become president of
one of the fastest growing and most impactful companies of the past
decade(Facebook), then the things you do are inherently newsworthy.

But, to answer your question (for better or worse again), it seems to me that
what he does primarily is start and invest in tech companies. And at least
once, get married in a forest.

~~~
anon808
Did Parker create the napster software. I recall Fanning wrote napster and
Parker helped fund raise.

------
Aloha
Why should I care?

~~~
qvikr
depends... if you want to raise capital that's one less rockstar to look for.
if you're kicking up the next big disruptive startup that's one more guy you
should look out for..

------
steerj92
Just going to put this out there.. I'm not a fan of Sean Parker, but he's done
pretty well for himself so far. Either he's a genius or always seems to be in
the right place at the right time

~~~
n6mac41717
Either h^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^HHe's a genius or^H^Hwho always seems to be in the
right place at the right time.

